

I switched back to Firefox and had an epiphany - mkr-hn
http://mkronline.com/2013/03/28/i-switched-back-to-firefox-and-had-an-epiphany/

======
xauronx
Soaked it all in until I saw that the read previous post link was titled "I
don't get google+". Seems like someone just isn't a fan of Google anymore.

As for it being released when Blackberry was still king, I suppose technically
that's true but...

[chrome] "The browser was first publicly released for Microsoft Windows (XP
and later versions) on September 2, 2008 in 43 languages, officially a beta
version.[18]"

[iPhone] "The two initial models, a 4 GB model priced at US$ 499 and a 8 GB
model at US$ 599, went on sale in the United States on June 29, 2007, at 6:00
pm local time"

iPhone was released by that point, which although it may not have had market
share, the technology existed. Comparing it to the blackberry is an obvious
ploy to relate it to something known to be old and shabby, but honestly:

"The Firefox project went through many versions before version 1.0 was
released on November 9, 2004."

